# Lower abdominal dull burning



## 16008 (Sep 7, 2005)

For the past year now I've had this dull burning that comes and goes. In the same place I'd get cramps (lower belly), only its a constant slight burning feeling. Anyone know what this could be? I think achohol and caffiene aggravate it, but I'd like to know what exactly is causing the burning? Acids? Inflamation? I am going to a Dr. on 6/21 and have never had any tests done. I've had IBS-D, but the last 3 years its more of IBS-C, in total for 15 years now and never had this before. Anyone have anything similar?


----------



## 22745 (Aug 5, 2005)

i find i get that every week or so and i have no clue what does it to me (that probably doesnt help much i know, sorry)it worries me sometimes because it feels all acidy and so unnatural, i'm not a big drinker of alcohol or caffeine so i know that doesn't play a part in it for me, let us know what your doctor thinks anyway, i've never bothered telling mine as i know theres not a lot he can do for me.


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

I get the burning to. I don't drink alchol, but the burning feels like to me that I have posion in my body. I've always assumed that it was part of the IBS. I've often wondered if taking my acid reflux meds would help it, but haven't tried them yet. I don't have my gall bladder, Do you?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I have my gallbladder still and I take reflux meds and I get this all the time







It's horrible, sometimes it's followed by D or burny bm's (either way they burn) and sometimes not. It seems to come on and off whether I am C or D or neither. I don't know what it is but it's awful


----------



## harleyjlm (Nov 23, 2005)

I have this also. It's a burning sensation and the area feels really really sore. I think the acid reflux medication(protonix and nexium) i used to take made it worse.


----------

